# Memoirs of a Geisha FOTD



## oracle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Make-up collabo #5 w/ (blkayznempress). This week is *Memoirs of a Geisha*






 Enjoy, and stay tuned for our looks every week

*Oracle1 look*
*Face:* Jordana White e/s, Jordana Winter Frost Jumbo e/s penil, White e/l pencil, Jordana Double Bublegum lip pencil, MAC Primary Yellow pigment, MAC Orange e/s, MAC Basic Red pigment, NYX Fushia l/l
*Eyes:* Loreal Liquid Liner in black, MAC Ebony e/l, MAC Carbon e/s
*Brows:* Black e/l
*Lashes:* Sossi Lashes
*Lips:* NYX Hot Red l/l, NK Red l/s, Stila Cranberry Glaze l/g,
Red Glitter

*Blkayznempress look*
*Face:*Northern Light Blush, NC42 Studio Fix, Black Radiance Ruby Treasure Blush, Pinch Me Blush Chanel  Intimitable Mascara,UDPP,
*Koi Fish:* MUFE #92,Chanel Aquablush in Bronze,  Gesso, Overgrown, Orange, Blue Flame, Gulf Stream, Shroom, Chrome Yellow, Electric Eel, Humid, Star Violet, White eyeliner, Graphblack eyeliner, Red Lipliner,  Gold drift glitter
*Lips:*Viva Glam I, MAC clear l/g


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Amazingly Fantastic!! Both looks are perfect!
 Please tell me what l/s Blkayznempress is wearing...It is so pretty!


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 9, 2008)

oOooh very nice with the use of colors and application, you both are so talented, the koi fish looks like it could be a tattoo


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 9, 2008)

very nice looks girls


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 9, 2008)

Very talented and creative!love the lip colour in the last pic


----------



## Assiee (Dec 9, 2008)

in one word, A M A Z I N G !


----------



## shootout (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, these are so amazing.
You're both so extremely talented.


----------



## carandru (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome as usual.  This collaboration was a great idea!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 9, 2008)

wow you guys really could have a career in stage make-up for sure


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 9, 2008)

great colors!!! and you're so creative!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 9, 2008)

how beautiful! yall rock!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome as usual!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2008)

that's some serious artistry. Wow.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 9, 2008)

Effing gorgeous.
I love both looks so much.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 9, 2008)

You girls are amazing!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 9, 2008)

Those are both really creative! Good work ladies


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 9, 2008)

awsome i love the geisha look


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## SDD (Dec 9, 2008)

So creative and perfect! Wow- I love all your fotds.


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 9, 2008)

Hot damn!


----------



## caramelo23 (Dec 9, 2008)

You ladies are amazing!!! Not only are you guys beautiful but you're so freaking TALENTED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 9, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous looks...both of them. Oracle1 I love it!!!!! So damn pretty. I didnt recognize you in the first pose. I did a triple take. You really do look like a geisha...makeup, hair, and even the flower!!! You rock darling and of course so does blkayznempress...don't even get me started on her koi fish!!!


----------



## blkayznempress (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments ladies! It means alot!!!


----------



## teha83 (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought you couldn't top the hello kitty looks, but I was wrong! Amazing!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow...that koi is great! Both looks are amazing. But the koi...you could have a job in the tattoo industry!


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

You guys are just soooooooooooooooo talented!


----------



## callmestella (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent work! Super talented both of u gals!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Dec 10, 2008)

OMFG! Awesome!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 10, 2008)

wow! gorgeous looks!!!!

omg, that koi is ridiculous!!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 10, 2008)

Omgoodness. You are so so so talented!


----------



## User67 (Dec 10, 2008)

So beautiful! And that is my favorite book of all time!


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Dec 10, 2008)

YOU GUYS LOOK ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! I HAVE A LOVE FOR ALL THINGS ASIAN (ESPECIALLY JAPANESE) ALSO BUTTERFLIES... ACTUALLY I AM LOOKING FOR A WAY TO COMBINE THE TWO FOR AN AWESOME TATTOO. GOT ANY IDEAS? I WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME MORE OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL ARTISTIC WORK!!! YOU BOTH ARE SO TALENTED AND BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 10, 2008)

wow both u guys are SO talented!!!!! amazing!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Dec 10, 2008)

wow... it's all i can say!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

wow thats dope! nice job


----------



## belle89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Both looks are FABULOUS!


----------



## glitterbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Very cool!! Did u freehand the coy fish? It looks amazing.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW! Beautiful! 





who did the koi drawing on blkayznempress' face? did you do each other's makeup? anyways, always look forward to seeing more Amazing looks!

BTW, Luv'd the movie!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 10, 2008)

your sick you do the hottest makeup its WOW


----------



## simplykat (Dec 10, 2008)

holy koi.
that's amazing, both looks rocked me off my chair!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Dec 11, 2008)

beeeeaaaauuuutiful!! I think they're absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## rbella (Dec 11, 2008)

Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devin (Dec 12, 2008)

Amazing!!  Both of you ladies are super talented!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 12, 2008)

Amazing !


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 12, 2008)

Ladies your skills are seeeeeeerious


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 15, 2008)

Oooooo, very pretty!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 15, 2008)

BREATHTAKING!

i don't know if ya'll are professional MUAs but you really should be!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 15, 2008)

Outstanding work on both looks!  Very inspirational!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow...amazing!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 16, 2008)

wonderful looks! you did a great job!


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

Very artistic. Impressive.


----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 16, 2008)

I love both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That koi fish is amazing!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Both looks are absolutely stunning and very creative! Well done.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 21, 2008)

I have to reply again...I really love it!!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 23, 2008)

These are soo darn beautiful!


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 24, 2008)

mad rad skills


----------

